# White Russians!



## jamminison (Dec 5, 2004)

I don't drink these often but when it get's cold(which is not often down here) I like one to end the evening with one. My old man told me try it with heavy whipping cream instead of milk. Oh man does it make a difference. Heavy vodka and heavy kahlua make a chocolate milk color. It is velvet smooooth the cream is thick so don't be scared with the alky make it strong to cut the cream a bit. I am sipping one with a Padron 6000 right now. Try one and let me know what ya think.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I like those, too.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Once after watching the Big Labowski....I got hooked on them and drank them all the time....One of those times (last time) I drank a few to many...no more


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

JPH said:


> Once after watching the Big Labowski....I got hooked on them and drank them all the time....One of those times (last time) I drank a few to many...no more


Yeah, there is nothing worse than getting drunk on diary u 
I have the same problem with Pina Coladas...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I prefer Black Russians...once drank them non-stop for about 48 hours in Vegas......must go back!!


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

black or white, i love'm, but it's way to easy to over do it with these things, and they aren't the type of drinks you really want to get sick from. had the worst hangover of my life after a night with the russians.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> I like those, too.


:tpd:

But they are very heavy for me. Go with a Black Russian. Its the same drink minus the milk.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

RPB67 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> But they are very heavy for me. Go with a Black Russian. Its the same drink minus the milk.


 I don't care for black russians half as much as white ones...maybe it's the blue eyes?

The curious thing about it is I prefer my coffee black not suga. However, I greatly prefer white russians.

Definately go with the heavy cream.

T


----------



## kjpman (Dec 31, 1999)

I tend to gravitate towards a Bulldog if im getting one in a bar, its a white russian mixed in a pint glass with the addition of coke. I never seem to get a decent white russian when im out. If its at home, black, white, or canine, its all good!!!


...kjpman


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I hear they make you post _drunk_-posts.:al

Though, I haven't made any for a while I love them. I can go with either; black or white russain.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I drink these with some homemade Kaluha my roommate makes. it is fantastic! Also Iron Butterflies are amazing (White Russians with Bailey's instead of cream :dr)


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I hear these drinks can really make your poker game suck. :r But damn their tasty! :al


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

kjpman said:


> I tend to gravitate towards a Bulldog if im getting one in a bar, its a white russian mixed in a pint glass with the addition of coke. I never seem to get a decent white russian when im out. If its at home, black, white, or canine, its all good!!!
> 
> ...kjpman


Another spin on the white russian/Bulldog is to use vanillia vodka and rootbeer (instead of coke)...they're good with a burger or for breakfast!

jag


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

I am a huge fan of White Russians. I drink these year round. And, besides a nice mojito or a great scotch, it is my favorite drink with a Stogie.

Woogie


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

I enjoy the occasional White Russian. I agree that they are best in moderation.

Not to derail the thread too much but for new years all we had was Kahlua and Rum (and some milk) so I made a "Rum Russian" - I think I may have made that one up myself because Google doesn't turn anything up. It's just a White Russian with rum instead of Vodka... it's actually pretty tasty and almost makes more sense to me then using vodka.


----------



## aceschnd (Feb 10, 2008)

i will always drink a Caucasian after i'm already drunk. Never with tequila though.


----------

